# Price of solar panels



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

There is a place in Ohio where I get panels from and I can't believe how low the price has gotten in the last year.
300 watt panels for $210
280 watt Panels for $182 
That's for new he usually has killer deals on used ones also. 

When I go to Ohio to visit I usually pick one or two for friends that want one. 
Are the prices like this everywhere? 

Down here I can't even find a good size dealer to get them from


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Do they have a web site to qualify specs?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Do they have a web site to qualify specs?


Far as I know they do not

The panels I got there were UL listed and made in the USA Them seemed like good ones

I'm not sure were these were made but this is some he has now

https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/fod/5474023465.html
If you go to craigslist Akron or Columbus Ohio you will find a few ads from him

these are made in the USA 280 watt $182 
https://akroncanton.craigslist.org/fod/5544578466.html


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Can you give us the website link?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> Do they have a web site to qualify specs?


 How good does a web sight need to be to meet specs?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Can you give us the website link?


I don't think he has a web sight


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Another one for my list.


----------



## Joe Smith (Aug 21, 2015)

Hey Budget,
I think he was asking about a website to check on the specs of the panels, anyone-or almost anyone can create a website. He could sell more of his products if people had a good way to contact him, and can get info on the product.


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Are those prices for monocrystalline or polycrystalline?


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Joe Smith said:


> Hey Budget,
> I think he was asking about a website to check on the specs of the panels, anyone-or almost anyone can create a website. He could sell more of his products if people had a good way to contact him, and can get info on the product.


That's sort of up to him,,,I think he is a "face to face old school" kind of guy. On a lot of the panels he post a picture of the Label that looks like it 
has some of the info on it. I'm not defending the guy but as far as a good way to way of getting a hold of him the phone number looks very effective. 
He gets a lot of people from out of state like me. When I bought my panels he had just got them and had stacks and stacks of them. I went back a week 
later they were all gone. The guy sells a serious amount of panels. The building is huge with a big innovatory that moves out fast. And he has what I thought
were decent prices. He doesn't do any shipping or text ether. If you are interested in the panels I'm sure he would answer any questions if you just called.

Are these good prices or are they about this price everywhere? This is the only place I know of that has a brick and mortar store where you can walk in and
look around. I didn't see any better prices online but it's sort of hard to compare on line prices to hands on prices.

This is from the $183 280 watt panels do they look like good ones? I don't know that much about reading the specs


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Another one for my list.


list?


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

The panel you show the label for with it's VMP of 35.9v is for either a grid tie direct feed inverter or if used with batteries a MPPT type charge controller must be used to get the full power potential.

With it's IMP (amp) rating at 7.8 if you're charging a 12v battery at 14v using a PMW type charge controller you will at best get 109 watts from the panel.


----------

